# HELP....rear brakes slowly leaking fluid....



## vr6l6rv (Dec 3, 2002)

I have a 93 corrado vr6 with MKIV rear brake upgrades with new boot seals and stainless steel lines...the issue is that the rear driver side is slowly leaking fluid from the top side of the banjo bolt and I don't know what is causing the leak. Both the crush washer are in the right place, it's been bled and both the banjo bolt and bleeder valve are torqued on tight. 

Could it be the caliper?

Any advice or suggestions on how to stop the leak will be greatly appreciated.

TIA.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Try replacing the crush washers and re-bleeding.


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

what he said, new washers.


----------



## vr6l6rv (Dec 3, 2002)

They are new washers but it doesn't hurt to try. I'll update.


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

are they a snug fit? is there room for them to be off center?


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Yes but sometimes new washers don't crush and seal properly, even if they have been adequately tightened. Although it may not be textbook correct, it is OK to reuse the old washers. If you've still got the old ones laying around, I'd try them first and see if they seal.


----------



## vr6l6rv (Dec 3, 2002)

KG18t said:


> are they a snug fit? is there room for them to be off center?


The washers are not snugged, they were loose...I swapped the position of the washers (top to bottom, bottom to top) and re-torqued the bolt...it seems to be working, it's been 2 days and no leak. 

Thanks for your help.


----------

